# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure > [SOLVED] libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file

## SNOOPY817

Okay well im playing on AA2 [Americas Army] and im trying to make a server but 
i keep on getting this error:

====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Please Wait, Initializing ======
====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Port Test Successful ======
 ====== AUTO STARTING SERVER ======
 ====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Starting Server ====== 
====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Loading Normal AA Mode Configuraion ====== /home/snoopy/25Assist/armyops/System/server-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Server Crashed, RESTARTING ======
 ====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Shutdown Complete ======
 ====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Starting Server ======
 ====== ASSIST SERVER MANAGER - Loading Normal AA Mode Configuraion ====== /home/snoopy/25Assist/armyops/System/server-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Anyone know?

----------


## Perfect Storm

If you read the error output:


```
 error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

It tells you what's wrong.

Have you tried:



```
sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
```

----------


## SNOOPY817

Yeah well im really kinda like a noob
to Ubuntu, trying to get the hand of it
but thanks the code worked.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mad_prince

hi, I've the same problem, but libstdc++.so.5 isn't available in repos anymore. Can u help me? I'd like to play in True Combat. but absence of the file makes that impossible

----------


## Perfect Storm

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?ke...ty&section=all

----------


## mad_prince

thx, but I still have "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
Maybe it's becouse I have karmic not jaunty?

----------


## aberke

> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?ke...ty&section=all


This worked for me and fixed my shared object file error! Installing the .deb found through that link allowed me to access my Mathematica again. Thanks.  :Smile: 

(for future reference should anyone need it: this is Mathematica 6 in Karmic, post upgrade, when it worked in Jaunty)

----------


## Perfect Storm

> thx, but I still have "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
> Maybe it's becouse I have karmic not jaunty?


You're on 64-bit?

----------


## mad_prince

Yes I am. And I also have downloaded package for 64bit.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Yes I am. And I also have downloaded package for 64bit.


True Combat is 32-bit app/game. So you need to install the 32-bit version of libstdc++5 on your 64-bit system.



```
cd ~/Desktop
wget http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
wget http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb
getlibs -i libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
```

----------


## mad_prince

It works! Thank YOU very much  :Very Happy:  :Popcorn:

----------


## DenisGLX

I found this problem when compiling a code in fortran...
I performed the procedures list (thanks AI) but the same mesage remains... 
My fortran is 64-bit. Maybe I need a 64-bit libstdc++5. 
Plz, how should be the procedures in this situation??

----------


## Perfect Storm

If you're compiling in 64-bit for 64-bit, you need the 64-bit version of libstdc++5
The problem is that libstdc++5 is obsolete and the -dev package you need for compiling is old. You have to get an old package back from hardy version. (as the -dev package you need to compile is only available there)
You need to uninstall your previous version of libstdc++5 and install the version from hardy and then install the -dev package of it for compiling as it isn't maintained anymore.

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?ke...dy&section=all

----------


## DenisGLX

Hi,

I followed the link that you furnished. Instead downloading and installing manually I changed my

/etc/apt/sources.list
adding: 

deb http://_cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu_ hardy main universe

After that I used the Synaptic Package Manager and fixed the issue. The details are in
http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64/gcc-3.3/download

Thanks AI.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Just disable the line afterwards, as it's not a good idea to mix repos.

----------


## keeswouters

Thanks AI, your recipe worked fine for getting Code Aster (FEA program) running again.
kind regards - kees

----------


## uniden9

Thanks, this fixed dell openmanage under ubuntu 9.10 for me.

----------


## hienkyoku

THNX AI it work for me too  :Smile:

----------


## Plague

I did as AI had suggested but when I run 


```
sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb
getlibs -i libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
```

I get the following error



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
```

both of the downloaded files are on desktop.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I did as AI had suggested but when I run 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb
> getlibs -i libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
> ```
> 
> I get the following error
> ...


If it's on your Desktop, you need first to do:


```
cd ~/Desktop
```

----------


## Plague

> If it's on your Desktop, you need first to do:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd ~/Desktop
> ```


hehehe I was on Desktop, otherwise the other command would have failed as well. It s fixed now [found a solution somewhere].

Cheers

----------


## lbthrice

THANK YOU AI.
You saved me SO much pain.

Worked for me in:
Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)
Linux 2.6.31-22-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux

 :KDE Star:

----------


## hkgangwar

I am Ununtu Lucid 64 bit and have same problem and I resolved it
Basically you need to link 32 bit version of libstdc++.so.5 
Here is the detailed procedure to do that as a part of Ifort installtion 
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...x-with-ubuntu/

----------


## habschi

> /etc/apt/sources.list
> 
> adding: 
> deb http://_cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu_ hardy main universe


I did it the same way... adding the line, then


```
sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
```

and disabling the line in sources.list afterwards. 
Thanks, too

----------


## utkarshspat

Thanks a lot. Thank you very much. Although I wasn't gaming but your help solved my problem that I was getting during the installations of J2EE SDK and while executing a friend's C++ executable file. Artificial Intelligence, you're a  :KDE Star: .

----------


## flang3r

> I did it the same way... adding the line, then
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
> ```
> 
> and disabling the line in sources.list afterwards. 
> Thanks, too


Thanks a lot! This saved me some time.

I was trying to install Xilinx WebPACK 9.2i on Ubuntu 10.04.
This package is so old that I needed libstdc++5 to install. Ubuntu 10.04 only has libstdc++6 installed by default but that was not enough.

Any way, thanks !

EDIT: 

Also if 

```
sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
```

 does not work, remember to do 


```
sudo apt-get update
```

----------


## tonyjunk

this works on 12.04:

sudo apt-get -f install libstdc++5 libaio1 libsdl-mixer1.2  libsdl-net1.2  libsdl-ttf2.0-0 xaw3dg libmikmod2 oss-compat

----------

